# Recruiting



## DWright (Jun 3, 2002)

I was wondering if there are any suggestions about how I can recruit female students.  I have a unique, non profite organization.  Open to anyone interested.  

I have only had one female student that stayed for any length of time.  Modern Arnis is a great womens art.  

How do I get women interested.  (remembering I have little or no cash flow)


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 3, 2002)

Use a coupon that you give to your students.  They can then invite a friend to try class for a week.  Explain to them that you would like to add more ladies to the class,a nd that if they bring in a female the voucher will be good for one month.  It really costs you nothing other than some time to make the coupon on the computer, you are not losing any money by giving the free classes because you would be teaching anyway.


----------



## lifewise (Jun 4, 2002)

You might want to contact women's organizations in your area and see if you can arrange to have a orientation / demo night for these groups. 

There is also professional organizations that are predominately women, such as the nurses associations and such that may be able to generate some new students for you.


   Hope this helps.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 20, 2002)

put coupons for free lessons in local hair salons.  

also:

advertise to children, and when their moms bring them in, offer them a "two for one" deal for a few months...get them hooked, then you can start charging the moms too.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 20, 2002)

I usually print up fliers with me on the front; I'm all oiled up and in my speedo, and the logo says "Ladies...Train with the best!"
:rofl: 

Seriously, though...

I am starting a Program here in Michigan, and I am going to be looking into some ideas for marketing my class for women as well.

I noticed that you do Modern Arnis. A point that you could try to get across in your advertising would be on how your program can teach a smaller person to effectivily defend against a larger attacker. As you know, Arnis is not like other standing fighting styles where a smaller defender is going to be forced to pit her punch's and kicks against those of a larger and stronger attacker. There is joint-locking, throwing, and other techniques available where essentially the defender will be using the opponents energy against them.

Modern Arnis doesn't have to be high impact, like other competition styles out there, either.

Presenting the above ideas somehow could potentially attract more women.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2002)

The expert on training women in Modern Arnis is Jaye Spiro in Detroit--have you contacted her? I'm sure she'd be happy to give some advice and ideas. She did two informativesegments on Modern Arnis for (women's and others') self-defense at the WMAA camp.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 25, 2002)

My reply is a little late but...

I just wanted to agree w/ arnisador, that Jaye has a lot of experience w/ teaching women. I have the benifit being able to contact her if I need any help (she teaches around 2 towns over from me).


----------

